# AT&T NID system



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty simple. 

In the left hand side, under that cover, is the telco's incoming line, however many pairs that might be.

In the right hand side is the module installed to connect to your house cables, and that has a test jack in it. Each of those modules has a set of wires that connect over to the telco side for whatever line it's supposed to be on.

In your picture, there's two lines (phone numbers) hooked up.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, it's pretty simple.
> 
> In the left hand side, under that cover, is the telco's incoming line, however many pairs that might be.
> 
> ...


 

What type of wire would I need to run? Just reg phone line?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Thats not the box, it was the only thing I could find to reference those orange things too.
> 
> What type of wire would I need to run? Just reg phone line?


Run for what???? The new DSL line? Cat3, at least.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

My DSL worked fine on single pair 1930s twisted cloth covered. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> My DSL worked fine on single pair 1930s twisted cloth covered. :thumbsup:


Yea, but the minimum you're allowed to run now is cat3. It will work over darned near anything. You could probably run it over two strands of steel fence wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the only area I know of where the Federal Government regulates what type of wire us electricians use:

_*47CFR68.213(c) Material requirements.* 
(1) For new installations and modifications to
existing installations, copper conductors shall be, at a minimum, solid, 24
gauge or larger, twisted pairs that comply with the electrical
specifications for Category 3, as defined in the ANSI EIA/TIA Building
Wiring Standards._

http://www.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Common_Ca...0/fcc99405.doc

From a practical standpoint, it's not like the Attorney General of The United States is going to file a case against you for wiring someone's house phones with POTS cable. It's a good rule to know about, and something to pull out if someone ever asks why you're using Cat3 or Cat5 when POTS cable is "good enough". Realistically, nobody's going to federal prison or getting federal level fines if they use something less that Cat3.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I have never ran anything more than just phone line. Never wired DSL or done the termination on any of it. Heck I dont even have DSL..Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Voltech said:


> I have never ran anything more than just phone line. Never wired DSL or done the termination on any of it. Heck I dont even have DSL..Thanks


DSL is just wired like a regular phone line. A DSL line has a filter on it AFTER where the DSL splits off, to go to the voice phones. 

Think of it like this.... phone number 555-1212 is a DSL line. As it comes in, it has the capability of having DSL and voice on it. Run it, as is, to the DSL jack. Filter it, and run that to the voice jacks.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

if you really have a hard time, take a pic of the box when you get there and i can walk you through it. 

I live on the damn computer


----------

